# Florida smoke out pictures



## rockyb (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's a few that Matty (Monstah) took, and that I took.  Will add Scotty's when he gets around to downloading them.

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...-5-08/?start=0


----------



## richtee (Apr 6, 2008)

Dangit. Well, at least it was nice here today.  Looks like a good time was had by all!


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 6, 2008)

Rocky - looks like it was nice in your part of FL. I'm on the east coast - south of Daytona Beach, and have been getting hammered by rain all day. 

Nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a blast Rocky...good food too.  Whats this I hear about Matty crashing a wedding???  lol.


----------



## smokingrookie (Apr 6, 2008)

Rocky, Looks like great fun, weather looks much better than the rain wind and cold we had in MN today, anyways thanks for the pics hope everyone had lots of fun and behaved themselves, or not, Thanks Travis


----------



## desertlites (Apr 6, 2008)

yup looks like good time for the fla smokeout.


----------



## kookie (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks like great weather and lots of fun was had by all............Thanks for sharing pics with us.............Glad it all turned out for you all.......


----------



## cman95 (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like great fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## djbman (Apr 13, 2008)

WOW! What a great time. Gisela and I were taken into their home and made to feel like family .
Everyone there was great. Got some great pointers and met some great folks. Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m officially hooked on Fattyâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s. 
Thanks Flagriller you and the Missâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s are the best . IT WAS GREAT.
Still five feet of snow in the woods up here in Maine. We want to come back.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow didn't realize anyone was that close I'm between Lecanto and Crystal River. Looks like ya'll had a great time and good food


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 13, 2008)

Great pictures Rocky, Thanks!!
Looks like everyone had a good time. :)


----------



## rockyb (Apr 13, 2008)

We're off highway 44 at Lecanto Hills mobile home park, just down the road from Stoke's Flea Market.


----------

